# Weight limits for car seats...with or w/o clothes?



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

OK, I know it's kind of a nitpicky question, but DS is about to outgrow his carseat for RF, and I'm kind of procrastinating, and kind of thinking about the new Recaros, but they aren't out yet. So...are the weight limits meant to be with, or without clothes? My manual doesn't specify. Thanks!







:


----------



## spedteacher30 (Nov 20, 2005)

unless you are planning to strip your kid down and drive him around naked, I think you need to consider the weight of the clothing.

personally, we usually move up to a bigger seat when we are within a pound or so of the weight limit and a half inch or so of the height limit.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I think definietly with clothes, as he'll be wearing clothes in the seat.

I also don't feel good about cutting the weight limit too close; I'd like a little margin of safety between DD and the max. Could you turn him FF temporarily and then put him back RF once the new seat comes in? I would feel that FF is safer than RF but over the weight limit.


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

How old is your child and how much does he(?) weigh? What seat are you currently using?


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skaterbabs* 
How old is your child and how much does he(?) weigh? What seat are you currently using?

He is 39 months and weighs 28.5 lbs. He is RF in a Graco Comfort Sport.

Thanks for any suggestions you can give, about where to go from here!


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

I have to say I'm shocked







: that he still fits by height - that's a seriously short seat! He must have really long legs.

I would go ahead and look for a new seat now. If he still fits in the CS by height, he'll have YEARS in almost any other seat on the market.

BTW, just as an FYI for any lurkers:

Seats are outgrown Rear-Facing in one of two ways: height or weight. Weight is set in stone. They're outgrown by height when there is less than one inch of seat shell above the child's head.

The Comfort Sport is ALSO outgrown by height RF when you need to use the topmost harness slots. Graco forbids their use RF. (Which is part of why I'm surprised your son still fits - it's not uncommon at all to have a child under the RF weight limit whose shoulders are at or above the top harness slots. Which means of course the seat is outgrown by height FORWARD-facing as well.)

Forward facing seats are outgrown by height when either the ears exceed the seat shell OR the shoulders are above the top harness slots. Againt, weight is absolute.

Rosie, with such a small son you have LOTS of choices. off the top of my head, in the "budget-friendly" catagory, would be:

Fisher Price Safe Voyage Delux -> 33 lb RF limit, 55 lb FF limit, made by Britax, it's a "dumbed-down" Marathon, doesn't have lockoffs or a RF tether, but it's not something you'll miss since youre Graco doesn't have those either.

the new Evenflo Triumph Delux (make sure it's the Delux version!)-> rear faces to 35 lbs, FF to (iirc) 50. It's brands new, so it's still a little hard to find.

The Sunshine Kids Radian, the "big" Britax convertibles and the new Recaro convertibles are all comperable in price to each other as well and have similar weight limits.

For 40 lb limit seats, I really like the Safety Firsty Uptown. It has nice tall harness slots and a tall seat shell, EPP foam, a plush cover and a 35 lb RF weight limit.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

A timely post! I had/have the same question, exactly- only my ds is only 23 months old and 27 pounds naked. We have the Evenflow Titan (I think, maybe a Triumph? The manual is in his room and he's sleeping. . . ). At any rate, the RF limit is 30 pounds and FF limit is 40 pounds. We are using the middle slots for shoulder straps RF now, but he's outgrowing that- so both in pounds and height he needs a new seat! I was really hoping that the new Recaro seats would be out by now. I'm torn as what to do. I'd really prefer to keep him RF longer. I can't imagine turning him FF and then RF again. Travel is already difficult enough with him!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Skaterbabs, oh thank you for the suggestions on what seats might be good options for us. I think I'll look at the Evenflo seat you suggested, as well as the Radian and Britax ones. I might as well get a seat that can RF to 35 rather than 33...I'd be annoyed if those next 3 lbs come super fast and I'd have to switch to FF right away!

Funny that you're surprised that he still fits in it...he used to be a tall boy, but in the last year or so his height has really tapered off. I've checked regularly, and he fits fine height-wise, in fact, his shoulders are just below the middle slots! So I guess you're right, he must be all leg. Do you know if any of the seats you recommended have more leg room for RF than others? (I know it's OK that his legs are crossed or bent, but on long trips he does complain so I'd like him to have as much leg room as possible.)

Thanks so much...I love having this safety forum and so many educated moms here to help!







:


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
We are using the middle slots for shoulder straps RF now, but he's outgrowing that- so both in pounds and height he needs a new seat!

The Comfort Sport is the only seat I know of with the rule about not using the top slots RF. But there are lots of seats with higher limits - the trick is finding one that fits well in your car and that you like. The best seat is the one that fits your car, your child, your budget and you will use perfectly every single time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29* 
Skaterbabs, oh thank you for the suggestions on what seats might be good options for us. I think I'll look at the Evenflo seat you suggested, as well as the Radian and Britax ones. I might as well get a seat that can RF to 35 rather than 33...I'd be annoyed if those next 3 lbs come super fast and I'd have to switch to FF right away!

Funny that you're surprised that he still fits in it...he used to be a tall boy, but in the last year or so his height has really tapered off. I've checked regularly, and he fits fine height-wise, in fact, his shoulders are just below the middle slots! So I guess you're right, he must be all leg. Do you know if any of the seats you recommended have more leg room for RF than others? (I know it's OK that his legs are crossed or bent, but on long trips he does complain so I'd like him to have as much leg room as possible.)

Thanks so much...I love having this safety forum and so many educated moms here to help!







:

What kind of car do you have? My daughter used to proper her legs on the top of the seatback of the bench seat behind her. if his seat in installed on a captains chair with recline, you can check your car manual. Unless it specifically forbids it, or it interferes with the proper installation of the child's seat, you may recline the back of the vehicle seat just a little to give extra room. Other than that it's a matter of finding one you're comfortable with.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skaterbabs* 
What kind of car do you have? My daughter used to proper her legs on the top of the seatback of the bench seat behind her. if his seat in installed on a captains chair with recline, you can check your car manual. Unless it specifically forbids it, or it interferes with the proper installation of the child's seat, you may recline the back of the vehicle seat just a little to give extra room. Other than that it's a matter of finding one you're comfortable with.


I'll PM you with the kind of car I have (I try to maintain some amount of anonymity here.







), but, no, the seat does not recline.

Darn, I was hoping that seat manufacturers publish the depth (I guess that's what you'd call it) so we could figure out what would have the most leg room.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skaterbabs* 
The Comfort Sport is the only seat I know of with the rule about not using the top slots RF. But there are lots of seats with higher limits - the trick is finding one that fits well in your car and that you like. The best seat is the one that fits your car, your child, your budget and you will use perfectly every single time.


Huh. I thought I had read that once I need the top slots I need to turn him around. I'll double check though.

I know it's better to keep him rear facing for as long as possible. I just have trouble with the thought of buying another seat to use temporarily. We travel quite a bit and the Scenera just does not look comfortable enough for the frequent 4+ hour trips we make.


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

Rosie, I got and replied to your PM.









V, your child is still so small and young you really want to keep him rf a while longer. What about the Safety First Uptown or the Fisher Price Safe Voyage Delux? Those are great budget seats that travel well. The Uptown is the Scenera all grown up. It has higher harness slots, a taller seat shell, EPP foam and a nice plush cover.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29* 
I've checked regularly, and he fits fine height-wise, in fact, his shoulders are just below the middle slots!

Whoops, I should correct myself, not that it makes a difference in terms of needing a new seat, because I know we do, but he is below the top slots, not the middle! Gosh, that would be really short for a three-year-old!









Also, if anyone can point me to a retail store where they've seen the Evenflo Triumph Deluxe, I'd appreciate it. I checked my Target yesterday and they do not carry it at this time.


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

The Triumph Delux is so new that it may take some doing to find one. I believe Babies R Us is carrying it in the store now, not sure if Toys R Us is yet.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skaterbabs* 
Rosie, I got and replied to your PM.









V, your child is still so small and young you really want to keep him rf a while longer. What about the Safety First Uptown or the Fisher Price Safe Voyage Delux? Those are great budget seats that travel well. The Uptown is the Scenera all grown up. It has higher harness slots, a taller seat shell, EPP foam and a nice plush cover.

Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

I just found and bought the Evenflo Triumph Deluxe at BRU today. I installed it but definitely want to get someone to check it out for me. Although it's very similar to the Evenflo I replaced, it is just enough larger that it does not seem as secure when I rock it back and forth. I just can't get the latch strap any tighter? It also has a tether strap that I don't know what to do with rear facing. The Evenflo we replaced did not have one. I'd like to use it but can not locate a place to attach it. We have a Sienna 7-seater. The carseat is behind the driver seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
I just found and bought the Evenflo Triumph Deluxe at BRU today. I installed it but definitely want to get someone to check it out for me. Although it's very similar to the Evenflo I replaced, it is just enough larger that it does not seem as secure when I rock it back and forth. I just can't get the latch strap any tighter? It also has a tether strap that I don't know what to do with rear facing. The Evenflo we replaced did not have one. I'd like to use it but can not locate a place to attach it. We have a Sienna 7-seater. The carseat is behind the driver seat.

I don't think that evenflo allows their seats to be tethered RF. I think only britax, recaro and radian allow that.

-Angela


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
I just found and bought the Evenflo Triumph Deluxe at BRU today. I installed it but definitely want to get someone to check it out for me. Although it's very similar to the Evenflo I replaced, it is just enough larger that it does not seem as secure when I rock it back and forth. I just can't get the latch strap any tighter? It also has a tether strap that I don't know what to do with rear facing. The Evenflo we replaced did not have one. I'd like to use it but can not locate a place to attach it. We have a Sienna 7-seater. The carseat is behind the driver seat.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I don't think that evenflo allows their seats to be tethered RF. I think only britax, recaro and radian allow that.

-Angela

Yep. V, if your old Evenflo didn't have a tether it's probably expired, all seats since the late 90s have been required to have them. But Evenflo convertibes do not tether rear facing, Britax and Sunshine Kids are the only companies currently allowing that. The Recaros were supposed to but in fact do not.)
Just tuck the tether out of the way until you turn it forward facing.

Where are you testing for movement? You want less than one inchh at the beltpath, which is where the seatbelt goes through the car seat.


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skaterbabs* 
Yep. V, if your old Evenflo didn't have a tether it's probably expired, all seats since the late 90s have been required to have them. But Evenflo convertibes do not tether rear facing, Britax and Sunshine Kids are the only companies currently allowing that. The Recaros were supposed to but in fact do not.)
Just tuck the tether out of the way until you turn it forward facing.

Where are you testing for movement? You want less than one inchh at the beltpath, which is where the seatbelt goes through the car seat.

The "old" Evenflo is only a year old! We bought it in 2006







Maybe it had a rear tether that we forgot about because we automatically put it rear facing. The new one has a tether that is attached and can not be removed. I did tuck it away. Thanks.

I am rocking the top of the seat (highest point) back and forth. It wiggles a little, which I suppose is fine based on what you just said. The other one was absolutely firm, no movement at all. I'm going to have someone check it out, just to be safe. Thanks.

Oh, and my son likes his new seat. Without prompting, he said "better, feels better"


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Voltige,
That's great that you were able to find a Triumph Deluxe! I'm hoping our TRU carries it, as we don't have a BRU. Can you tell me, does your TD appear to have any more leg room than the old Evenflo? And does it create any less space for the driver? Thanks much! Those are my big concerns!


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29* 
Voltige,
That's great that you were able to find a Triumph Deluxe! I'm hoping our TRU carries it, as we don't have a BRU. Can you tell me, does your TD appear to have any more leg room than the old Evenflo? And does it create any less space for the driver? Thanks much! Those are my big concerns!

There are actually three new models of this Evenflo carseat that have the increased weight limits. I bought the mid-range one, the Triumph Advance LX. It was $130. I *think* the Elite was the most basic model priced around $100. I chose the mid-range because it had a higher height limit. 50 inches as opposed to 47 inches. So yes, the model I bought is a bit taller and does move into the drivers space a bit more when rear facing. In my car (van) it is not an issue. The is a bit more leg room as well. I am guessing that the basic $100 model would take up the same space as the one I replaced. The highest priced one had more padding and features, but didn't increase the height or weight limit. It was the same overall size as the mid-range one I bought.

Does any of this make sense?


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Voltige, it makes perfect sense! Thanks for the info. I'm hoping to run out to TRU today. OTOH, maybe I should wait till DH can come with to entertain DS while I see if they'll let me take the model out to the car and see how it fits in there. That sounds much easier than doing it all myself.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skaterbabs* 
The Recaros were supposed to but in fact do not.

Where do you have this information from? Last I heard they were going to.

-Angela


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Aaack! I went to our TRU, and they had all three models. I put DS in the deluxe and his head is very close to within an inch of the top! So this seat is not going to work for us!! Bummer! And it was such a lovely seat that I wanted to sit in it myself!







Maybe we are just all done RFing.









ETA: oh, and I loved the adjustability of the harness! So easy compared to what I have now!


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29* 
Aaack! I went to our TRU, and they had all three models. I put DS in the deluxe and his head is very close to within an inch of the top! So this seat is not going to work for us!! Bummer! And it was such a lovely seat that I wanted to sit in it myself!







Maybe we are just all done RFing.









ETA: oh, and I loved the adjustability of the harness! So easy compared to what I have now!

Aww, that's a bummer! My son didn't have a lot of room left on the basic model, but has plenty with the 50" one. The other one I was considering was mentioned in this thread. . . the Safety First Uptown. I think it has a higher back. Maybe that will work for you? It is sold at WalMart, at least around here. I only viewed it online though, not in person. I found the Evenflo first.

Oh, and I agree. I like the straps sooooo much better on this model!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, I could check into the Uptown, but I don't like that it only FFs to 40 lbs. I want to really get my money's worth out of the sucker, KWIM? And to get something with a 33 lb RF limit would be hardly worth it; he'd outgrow it before Christmas, I'm sure. Hmmm, still thinking...

Thanks for all the suggestions and support, mamas!


----------



## Voltige (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29* 
Yeah, I could check into the Uptown, but I don't like that it only FFs to 40 lbs. I want to really get my money's worth out of the sucker, KWIM? And to get something with a 33 lb RF limit would be hardly worth it; he'd outgrow it before Christmas, I'm sure. Hmmm, still thinking...

Thanks for all the suggestions and support, mamas!

Oh yea. . . there is that







My ds is still just under 30 pounds, so 40 seems a long way off for us!

Too bad the Recaro's have been delayed. That seems like it would have been the perfect solution for you.


----------



## skaterbabs (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltige* 
The "old" Evenflo is only a year old! We bought it in 2006







Maybe it had a rear tether that we forgot about because we automatically put it rear facing. The new one has a tether that is attached and can not be removed. I did tuck it away. Thanks.

I am rocking the top of the seat (highest point) back and forth. It wiggles a little, which I suppose is fine based on what you just said. The other one was absolutely firm, no movement at all. I'm going to have someone check it out, just to be safe. Thanks.

Oh, and my son likes his new seat. Without prompting, he said "better, feels better"









If it's that new the tether had to have been removed purposefully. Glad to hear you like the new seat! You are correct, it will move at the top. As long as it's secure at the belt path you're good to go. Remember that the standing height limit is an estimation of when the seat will be outgrown by height. Rear facing seats are outgrown by height when there is less than one inch of hard plastic above the child's head, regardless of standing height.

A child with a long torso will outgrow the seat before a child with a short torso even if they're the same overall height.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Where do you have this information from? Last I heard they were going to.

-Angela


It's in the PDF of the manual, unfortunately I don't have the link to that.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skaterbabs* 

It's in the PDF of the manual, unfortunately I don't have the link to that.

I found it, thanks. Well, they lost my sale on that.

-Angela


----------

